# Lug Nut Torque Specs



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Does anyone have a confirmed wheel lug nut torque specs? I can't find it anywhere in my manual and I've heard it's 90 whereas others have said 100 (from trying to find the specs online). Right now mine are torque'd at 100lbs. Steel rims btw.

Thanks and sorry if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Nevermind. Found it. So much easier to siphon through the owners manual when it's in PDF form. Quick search: torque. 


It's 100lbs in the owners manual for future reference.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup, 100 ft-lbs is the good rule of thumb for most modern cars (crossovers and up, you can sometimes get into higher torque figures).


----------

